# found bottle



## jon dalton (May 11, 2010)

I found a bottle of 
 DR.ELLIS special quick-dry waving fluid
 WAVESET
 The bottle has a nice design to it .
 Dip the comb in the bottle.
 Can someone help me is this a good find, where would i look to see if its worth anything ??
 Jon


----------



## epackage (May 11, 2010)

cool bottle no real value, they don't sell on e-bay even at $0.99, I like them and if you do keep it and display it....Jim...Welcome to the site


----------



## mr.fred (May 11, 2010)

They are a neat bottle==but i agree with Jim----no value------they came in 4 or 5 different sizes ----still have a box of them somewhere[]. Welcome to the forum--keep on a diggen.                 Fred.


----------



## jon dalton (May 11, 2010)

Can you put these old bottles in the dishwasher??


----------



## swizzle (May 11, 2010)

I've dug and bought a few before in box lots. With it being a screw top and newer they aren't worth much more then fancy target practice items. I did however dig one that has the embossed comb half dipped into the embossed bottle on the back. Real cool looking and although worthless I liked it enough to put it on my shelf even though its cracked. With the original top it might be worth a buck or two as a "vintage" piece if advertised right. If you like it, keep it, I did. Swiz


----------



## mr.fred (May 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  jon dalton
> 
> Can you put these old bottles in the dishwasher??


    You can put them in the dish washer---i used to put a lot of my bottles in the dishwasher until my wife caught me[]------she told me it's off limits to me or else[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## THE BADGER (May 12, 2010)

welcome to the forum,as others said the ellis bottle has no value,does look good though.as for cleaning in the dishwasher i wont because of the chemicals and other substances in these bottles.you just dont know what could have been in some of them. keep diggin THE BADGER


----------

